# Shield Tailed Agama



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The LPS I used to work at has one of these for sale and its been there for a while. I think it's an amazing little thing and reminds me SO MUCH of my beardie, except really tiny. It's in decent health - not stellar, no pet store animal ever is - and I would be getting it at a huge discount since I used to work there and they want to move it.

I was wondering if anyone has ever kept these and how they've liked them? I was planning on using a 20 gallon long to house it which, from what I've read, is more than enough.

I was also wondering if anyone has any additional info to share in terms of links... I've found very little on the net and would like to do more reading on them.

Cheers.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I actually had these guys for a while....they breed readily if given enough space and quality lighting....when I get back home I will go through some notes for you mettle if you are interested in these neat little agamids!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks CK, that would be appreciated! I've been able to do some limited reading on them regarding their burrowing habits and using their clubbed tails as doors and what not. They look pretty interesting over all and I'm eager to learn more about them if I am to get one.


----------

